# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  sos Πως να προστατεύσω την φάρμα μου από την νυφίτσα?

## tsofli

Καλημερα παιδιά!! ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημένη...σημερα το πρωι πηγα να ταισώ τα 2 μηνών κοτοπουλάκια και την χήνα (και αυτη ειναι 1,5μηνών)μου και βρήκα 4 κοτοπουλακια με κομένο λαιμό ,ολοι μου ειπαν οτι τα επισκεπτηκε νυφίτσα! έχω κρεμασει στο κλουβι γυρω γυρω ναφθαλίνες οι οποίες μου είπαν οτι την διώχνουν αλλά αυτες δε μασάνε απότι φαίνεται....το κλουβί ειναι στον κήπο και ανετα μπορεί να μπει...

----------


## BlackMamba37

Λυπαμαι,  οι νυφιτσες ειναι ατιμα πλασματα. Απο που χωθηλε ομως; τι ασφαλεια εχεις γυρω απτο κοτετσι σου;

----------


## tsofli

> Λυπαμαι,  οι νυφιτσες ειναι ατιμα πλασματα. Απο που χωθηλε ομως; τι ασφαλεια εχεις γυρω απτο κοτετσι σου;


εχω φτιαξει ενα κλουβί στον κήπο το οποίο ομως απο πάνω ειναι ανοιχτό! εξω απο το κλουβι κανουν βόλτες μεγάλες κότες και 2 πάπιες! πήρα την χήνα για προστασία αλλα ειναι μικρούλα ακόμα... δε ξέρω τι να κάνω... ::  ::  ::

----------


## xarhs

η νυφιτσα ετσι και μεγαλωσει χηνα ουτε απ εξω δεν θα περναει..............  ειναι μικρη οσο ενα ποντικι και αμα θελει μπορει να μπει και απο τρυπες που ουτε σου περναει απο το μυαλο.

λυπαμαι για τα πουλακια σου......

----------


## tsofli

> η νυφιτσα ετσι και μεγαλωσει χηνα ουτε απ εξω δεν θα περναει..............  ειναι μικρη οσο ενα ποντικι και αμα θελει μπορει να μπει και απο τρυπες που ουτε σου περναει απο το μυαλο.
> 
> λυπαμαι για τα πουλακια σου......


φοβάμαι οτι ίσως ερθει και απόψε ...εχω 18 πουλάκια και μου επνιξε τα 4 ....

----------


## xarhs

κλειστα καπου τα πουλακια να μην μπορει να ερθει. μονο το βραδυ εχει το πλεονεκτημα ,γιατι οι κοτες δεν βλεπουν.

πρεπει  το βραδυ να τις βαζεις σε κουρνια που κλεινει , και να ειναι απο κουνελοσυρμα.

----------


## tsofli

η μόνη λύση που βρήκα ήταν να συνδεσω ενα καλώδιο και να βάλω μια λάμπα όστε να έχουν τα κοτοπουλα φώς όλη την νυχτα και να μην πλησιάζει ετσι η νυφίτσα!!

----------


## xarhs

με αυτο τον τροπο ομως θα μενουν ξυπνια το βραδυ..........

με καποιο τροπο πρεπει να το κανεις που να μην ''χτυπαει'' το φως

----------


## epanomizoo

καλησπερα Σοφια .η μονη λυση ειναι να βαλεισ τα πουλια σε ασφαλη κλουβα η κοτετσι κλειστη απο ολες τισ πλευρες συμπεριλαμβανομενου του πατωματος και της σκεπης με ψιλη κουνελοσιτα η κοτετσοσιτα .διαφορετικα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι συντομα δεν θα εχεισ πουλια .η αλλη εναλλακτικη λυση ειναι ενας σκυλος η ενα οπλο η και τα δυο.
ποτε δε θα σταματησει ενας θηρευτης αν δεν εξολοθρευσει και το τελευταιο ''ευκολο '' θηραμα .το φως θα το συνηθησει η πρεπει να ''βολεψεις ''τη νυφιτσα η να ασφαλισεις τα πουλια

----------


## xarhs

εγω σταυρο δεχτηκα επιθεση ενα βραδυ απο ενα κουναβι....... μου φαγε ολες τις κοτες και γεμησε αιματα ολο το χωρο ακομη και στην απεναντι πολυκατοικια αφου τις εσειρε μεχρι εκει.δεν σκαρφαλωσε τον φραχτη αλλα εσμπρωξε τα τουβλα και περασε που ειχα κατω απο την περιφραξη. απο εκει καταλαβα περιπου και ποσο μεγαλο ειναι.ναι ειχε οικογενεια και μικρα και απο εκεινη τη μερα και επειτα ερχοταν καθε μερα.οι κοτες μου ειχαν παλαβομαρα να κοιμουνται σε δεντρα και ημουν αναγκασμενος να τις περνω μια μια και να τις κλειδωνω για να εχουν ασφαλεια. ειχε τετοια επιμονη που ερχοταν καθε μερα. εβλεπα το τουβλο καθε μερα μετακινημενο. ηταν τοσο αθορυβο που ενω πολλες φορες ηταν μεσα στον κηπο ποτε δεν μπορεσα να το δω. μονο μια φορα καταφερα να το τσακωσω. ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο γατα και η ουρα σερνοταν. εφαγε ολες τις κοτες σε ολα τα ''γειτονικα'' σπιτια. 
ναι ειχα την επιλογη να το δηλήτηριασω , να το τουφεκισω αλλα δεν το κανα. γιατι ηξερα οτι αμα ημουν σωστος και προστατευα το χωρο μου δεν μπορουσε να κανει τιποτα , και το οτι δεν ειναι δικαιωμα δικο μου να αφαιρω ετσι ζωες.δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω τιποτα αλλο παρα να κλεινω καλα τις κοτες το βραδυ. τη μερα ολα αυτα τα αρπαχτικα φοβουνται να κανουν κινηση. εκμεταλλευονται το οτι οι κοτες δεν βλεπουν και ετσι δρουν ανενοχλητα. μονο η αλεπου μπορει κανει πραγματα που τα υπολοιπα αρπακτικα δεν μπορουν. μπορει να επιτεθει και με παρουσια σκυλου , αλλα και να ανοιξει πορτες που δεν εχουν ασφαλιστει καλα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αφήστε παιδιά. Τα κουνάβια είναι πιο ύπουλα από ότι φανταζόμαστε!
Όταν κλωσούσαν οι χήνες στο χωριό, ένα κουνάβι βρήκε την ευκαιρία να επιτεθεί στην κλωσαριά. Δυστυχώς εκείνη δεν εγκατέλειπε τα αυγά και τα φύλαγε με μεγάλη " στοργή " !
Και ως αποτέλεσμα το κουνάβι αποκεφάλισε την χήνα...  :sad: 

Τώρα θα μου πείτε πώς ένα μικρό πλασματάκι σκότωσε μία ολόκληρη χήνα! Όταν οι χήνες είναι σε κοπάδι ορμούν όλες μαζί και το κουνάβι γίνεται καπνός!
Όμως οι χήνες όταν κλωσάν φτιάχνουν την φωλιά τους σε " γωνιακά μέρη έτσι ώστε να αισθάνονται προστασία από έστω και μία πλευρά!
Έτσι όταν κλωσάν οι χήνες , δεν σηκώνονται αλλά αμύνονται σε ακτίνα που φτάνει μόνο ο λαιμός τους και το κεφάλι τους! Έτσι βρήκε την ευκαιρία να ορμήσει και να " ξεμοναχιάσει" την χήνα... ευτυχώς είχαμε και άλλες κλωσαριές και τα αυγά της μεταφέρθηκαν εκεί... είναι κρίμα όμως! :sad:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα ρε ευθυμη π μου εκοψε τα κεφαλια απο ολες τις κοτες τι να πω?

προσευχομουν να βρω εστω και μια ζωντανη...... αλλα η τελευταια ηταν σφαγμενη κατω απο ενα αμαξι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Άσε άσε....  :sad:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλοι μου καλησπέρα . Κανείς δεν έπαθε από κουνάβι όπως εγώ που με ξεκλήρισε τρεις φορές ,περιστέρια -καναρίνια.Άτιμο πράγμα και δεν σταματά σε τίποτα μέχρι να τα ξεπαστρέψει όλα. Υπάρχουν ειδικές παγίδες ,κάτι σαν λαβύρινθος με δόλωμα κάποια κότα όμως να ξέρετε πως είναι τύποι της συνήθειας &nbsp; . Αυτό να εκμεταλευτείς και να το περιμένεις πάντα την ίδια ώρα....μετά μονομαχία στη Σάντα φε και όποιος βγει πέρα...&nbsp;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξέρεις όμως τι με εκνεύρισε περισσότερο! Ότι σκότωσε την χήνα αλλά ούτε καν την έφαγε! Δηλ. τσάμπα " φόνος " !
Μάλλον θα την πήραν είδηση οι άλλες χήνες από τα " τσιρίγματα " της και θα πήγαν όλες για να την διώξουν!

Πάντως ήταν βράδυ!

----------


## xarhs

το κουναβι ευθυμη δεν εχει στοχο το κρεας αλλα το αιμα...

πινει αιμα οπως και ο λυκος. οταν υπαρχει κατι σε αφθονια

----------


## epanomizoo

φιλε χαρη εχεις δικιο ειναι τρομερα επιμονα και πονηρα .οσο επιμονα και να ειναι ομως δεν μπορουν να σκαψουν τσιμεντο, να μασησουν συρματα (αν δε θελουν να γινει το στομα τους κιμας) και να ανοιξουν μανταλα .εγω ειχα και εχω το θεμα οτι οι σκυλες μου θα ηθελαν πολυ να κανονισουν τα πτηνα μου οποτε εκανα κοτετσια φρουρια .αν ενασ ποιμενικος 62 κιλλα (η Δαφνουλα μου) δεν μπορει οσο και να προσπαθησει να μπει τοτε τιποτα μικροτερο απο αρκουδα δε μπορει να τα διαρρηξει.
ενα βαθυ τοιχιο με τσιμεντο στη περιμετρο η μια χοντρη σιτα στο πατωμα σταματαει ολα τα ζωα που σκαβουν για να μπουν οπως αλεπουδεσ κουναβια και ασβους

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα κουνάβια και οι νυφίτσες έχουν τόσοοο εύκαμπτο σώμα που δεν θέλει και πολύ για να περάσουν από ένα σύρμα...

----------


## epanomizoo

τα κοτετσια πρεπει να εχουν σιτα ψιλη για να μη μπαινουν ποντικια .ενα κοτετσι στο οποιο τα ποντικια εχουν προσβαση ειναι μια ωρολογιακη βομβα για ασθενειες και επιδημιες. γενικα το να εκτρεφεις μερικες εκατονταδες η και χιλιαδες ποντικια μαζι με τα πτηνα σου δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη ιδεα νομιζω.
οι νυφιτσες δεν χωρανε απο ψιλη κοτετσοσιτα η ψιλη κουνελοσιτα μονο τα νεογενητα ποντικια ισως χωρανε αλα εκεινα χωρανε επισης και στο στομα απο τις κοτες που τα καταπινουν με μεγαλη χαρα
τα κουναβια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα ζωα και δε μπαινουν απο σιτες εκτος και αν μιλαμε για σιτα περιφραξης οικοπεδου με βρογχους μια παλαμη

----------


## xarhs

εκτος αν εχεις γατα....................

μια χρονια επαθα μεγαλο προβλημα με τα ποντικια. ειχαν κανει μια τρυπα και ερχοταν απο τους υπονομους........... 

εν τελη πηραμε γατα και σωθηκαν και τα καναρινια μαζι

----------


## epanomizoo

χαρη εσυ δεν ειχες προβλημα με ποντικια αλα με αρουραιους
απο τα 4 γατια μου τα 2 μπορουν να καταφερουν αρουραιο ,μια γατα της πολης δυσκολο να το τολμησει .οι σκυλες τους καθαριζουν αλα αυτες δεν εχουν τεχνικη για να τους πιανουν .
υπαρχει μια ρατσα σκυλου τα τζακ ρασελ που ειναι φημισμενοι αρουραιοεξωλοθρευτες και εχω δει ενα ενος φιλου μου στην αγγλια σε δραση και εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα .εβαλε ενα λαστιχο με νερο στη τρυπα και οτι ποντικος εβγαινε ο σκυλος τον καθαριζε σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου

----------


## xarhs

σταυρο μην μου λες τετοια.............. μην μου λες τετοια.

δεν εχει παρει κατι το ματι μου μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## epanomizoo

χαρη εχε το νου σου γιατι ενω τα ποντικακια καταναλωνουν τροφη και μεταδιδουν ασθενειες ,οι αρουραιοι εκτος απο τη τροφη τρωνε και πουλακια και μαλιστα μονο τα κεφαλια (τους αρεσει να ροκανιζουν τα κρανια ) μπαινεις στο κοτετσι και βρισκεις μικρα ακεφαλα σωματακια ,μου ειχε τυχει παλια οταν δεν εκανα σωστες κατασκευες τωρα για να μπει αρουραιος στα κοτετσια μου θα πρεπει να τον περασεις πρωτα απο τη μηχανη του κιμα 
εχουν απιστευτη επιμονη ,το κοτετσι των φασιανων μου ειναι περιπου 3 επι 9 μετρα και εχω βαμενη κουνελοσιτα ακομη και κατω απο το πατωμα σε ολη την επιφανεια ,επι χρονια εβρισκα τουνελ παραληλα με τη σιτα του πατωματος εσκαβαν καθε βραδυ απο καθε πλευρα για να βρουνε προσβαση μεσα μεχρι και 3 μετρα απο τη μια πλευρα στην αλλη στη προσπαθεια τους να βρουν τροφη.τους πηρε 3 χρονια για να το παρουν αποφαση οτι μεσα δεν μπαινουν ,τωρα δεν προσπαθουν καν ,καταλαβαν οτι ειναι περα απο τισ δυνατοτητεσς τους

----------


## xarhs

εγω λογω του οτι ειμαι στο κεντρο της πολης δεν εμφανιζονται ποτε..... βρισκουν απο αλλου τροφη.

πωω αηδιασα που ειπες τρωνε τα κεφαλια......

----------


## serafeim mak

Παιδιά οι νυφίτσες και τα κουνάβια δε τρώνε κρέας παρά μόνο λίγο γύρω από το λαιμό και κατά κύριο λόγο τρέφονται με το αίμα των πουλιών. Να ξέρετε όμως οτι ο πιο επικίνδυνος εχθρός των πουλιών είναι η αλεπού γιατί επιτίθεται και την μερα και όχι μόνο την νύχτα. Αν ασφαλίσει κάποιος καλά το κοτέτσι του με κουνελόσυρμα(είναι πιο ισχυρό από το κοτετσόσυρμα και έχει πιο μικρά κενά) και με τσιμέντο στο δάπεδο δεν κινδυνεύει από νυχτερινές επιθέσεις. Η αλεπού όμως παραφυλάει όλες τις ώρες και μπορεί ένα ωραιο απόγευμα να πας να ταίσεις τα πουλιά σου και να λείπουν σχεδόν τα μισά.

----------


## kostas bird

Η λύση παιδιά είναι μια..σκύλος ελεύθερος η κοντά δε ενός στο κοτέτσι και ησυχαζεις μια για πάντα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα... οι σκύλοι είναι ΟΙ φύλακες των κοτετσιών... 
Επίσης, 2 με 3 χήνες στην φάρμα μαζί με τις κότες, είναι ότι πρέπει για να αποφευχθούν όλες αυτές οι επισκέψεις...  ::

----------

